# Wake on LAN



## SirDice (Aug 30, 2009)

Does anyone know of a simple command line tool that's able to send a WoL magic packet?

I've tried looking for one in the ports tree but nothing came up..


----------



## honk (Aug 31, 2009)

/usr/ports/net/wol or use a packet generator like nemesis


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 31, 2009)

also:

net/wakeonlan
net/p5-Net-Wake


----------



## SirDice (Aug 31, 2009)

Hmmm... Now why didn't I find those?!?

Thanks, I'll try them


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 31, 2009)

`psearch wol` dug them right up


----------



## SirDice (Aug 31, 2009)

Use freshports, searched on "Long description" and "Wake on lan". Didn't find anything


----------



## im (May 29, 2018)

Excuse me for retroposting, but I want to complete this thread.

Since FreeBSD 8.0 utility "wake" present in base system.
Read `man 8 wake` for details.


----------

